# I did it! I hung out with friends for the first time!



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Something that I didnt think was possible! Out of my house, out of the reach of any safety, and out alone. 4 hours. It wasnt perfect, and I felt completely awkward but this is definitely a triumph over SA. Gotta focus on the positives right?:yes

First it was just me and 2 of my guy friends. We gamed for like 2 hours. Then one friend left. It was awkward just me and the other guy, but then he decided we go to our other friends house. Now at this moment I really wanted to panic, but I didnt. I played it cool, cool enough.. Ah no negatives.. It was good! On the walk over there we talked and had some fun.

Across the street these 2 girls were coming at us. Got closer and realized it was my friend + one stranger. Walked back to there house and yadda yadda. Anyways before I tl;dr this I think i'll leave it at this. A success. *Pat on the back* Good job Anthony. Im proud of me. 

P:


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Well done! you handled it all perfectly!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounded Sexy VICTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice! Congrats man! :high5 :boogie


----------

